# op het ... af / bij het ... af



## chrisp27

Is er eigenlijk een verschil tussen bijvoorbeeld "bij het arrogante af" en "op het arrogante af"? De volgende voorbeeldzinnen heb ik bij het googelen gevonden:

_Ze is zeer zelfverzekerd, *op het arrogante af*, en haar karakter botst daardoor met dat van de andere piloten.

__De wijze hoe ze over potentiele tegenstanders praten is *bij het arrogante af*.

_Volgens mij is "op het arrogante af" een beetje sterker dan "bij het arrogante af", maar misschien klopt dat niet en betekenen ze allebei min of meer hetzelfde. Misschien zoiets als "to the point of being arrogant" vs "bordering on arrogant" in het Engels? "Op het arrogante af" zou dan "arrogant" betekenen en "bij het arrogante af" zoiets als "grenzend aan arrogant"?


----------



## vanves

Leuke vraag, chrisp27! Semantisch gesproken zie ik geen verschil, volgens mij heeft het meer te maken met de plaats in de tekst. Ik zou na een bijvoeglijk naamwoord (jouw eerste voorbeeld) nooit kiezen voor "bij". Maar ik moet wel zo eerlijk zijn om te stellen dat ik bij je tweede voorbeeld evenzogoed "op" als "bij" zou kiezen, zonder zelf te weten waarom... Iemand anders nog een toevoeging?


----------



## NewtonCircus

vanves said:


> Iemand anders nog een toevoeging?


Ik denk dat "op het ... af" in de praktijk meer voorkomt. Google lijkt mij gelijk te geven.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## AllegroModerato

Dag chrisp27 en welkom bij WF. Voor zover ik weet is er geen verschil, behalve dat ik "bij" niet snel zou gebruiken in deze constructie.

Overigens is je Nederlands absoluut vlekkeloos. Erg knap!


----------



## bibibiben

Ik zou inderdaad ook niet snel 'bij' in combinatie met 'af' gebruiken, hoewel ik ook weer niet vreemd zou opkijken als een ander wél die combinatie gebruikt. Terzijde: in 'bij de wilde spinnen af' en 'bij de konijnen af' gebruik ik 'bij' uiteraard wel, want 'op' is in deze gevallen niet eens mogelijk.


----------



## chrisp27

Heel erg bedankt allemaal


----------



## eno2

"_*bij het arrogante af*." beschouw ik gewoon als verkeerd_


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> "_*bij het arrogante af*." beschouw ik gewoon als verkeerd_




Het is nochtans corrrect Nederlands volgens de ANS. Zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/09/03/04/body.html.


----------



## eno2

chrisp27 said:


> Is er eigenlijk een verschil tussen bijvoorbeeld "bij het arrogante af" en "op het arrogante af"? De volgende voorbeeldzinnen heb ik bij het googelen gevonden:
> 
> _Ze is zeer zelfverzekerd, *op het arrogante af*, en haar karakter botst daardoor met dat van de andere piloten.
> 
> __De wijze hoe ze over potentiele tegenstanders praten is *bij het arrogante af*.
> 
> _Volgens mij is "op het arrogante af" een beetje sterker dan "bij het arrogante af", maar misschien klopt dat niet en betekenen ze allebei min of meer hetzelfde. Misschien zoiets als "to the point of being arrogant" vs "bordering on arrogant" in het Engels? "Op het arrogante af" zou dan "arrogant" betekenen en "bij het arrogante af" zoiets als "grenzend aan arrogant"?


Google is geen referentie over correctheid. Je vindt er ook alle fouten. 

Ik geloof alleen aan "op het arrogante af" als correct, maar dat is ook maar een indruk op puur taalgevoel af.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Google is geen referentie over correctheid. Je vindt er ook alle fouten.



Google is niettemin een godsgeschenk voor elke taalkundige en taalliefhebber. Mits dit instrument goed wordt gebruikt, kun je er interessante ontwikkelingen in de taal mee volgen. 

Wat _bij ... af_ betreft, dit staat niet alleen in de ANS, maar ook in elk niet al te compact woordenboek. Het interessante nu is dat _bij ... af_ terrein aan het verliezen is op _op ... af_. Dat laat ook Google zien. En er zijn nu zelfs al Nederlandstaligen die het als incorrect beschouwen. De doodsteek voor elke taaluiting, als je het mij vraagt ...


----------



## luitzen

Dat is bij de beesten af. Ik heb nog nooit "op het...af" gehoord of gebruikt. Ik kan daarbij zeggen dat ik uit het noorden van Nederland kom.


----------

